# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Vendo Torta y Harina Integral de Soya

## AABFM

_Aprovechamos la oportunidad para saludarlo. El motivo de la presente es para informarle que actualmente nos encontramos representando a la empresa Boliviana Bermello Import-Export para Sudamerica, Empresa dedicada a la exportación de Harina Integral de Soya y Harina de Soya Prensada (Torta de Soya)._ _En ese sentido nos presentamos a su distinguida persona a fin de ofrecerle nuestros productos. Para lo cual, adjuntamos la presente documentacion:_ _Informe de Resultados de nuestros Productos_ _Autorización de Comercio, emitida por el registro de Comercio de Bolivia._   _Nos agradaría poder conversar sobre cualquier inquietud adicional, con miras a desarrollar una relacion comercial duradera._ _Quedamos al pendiente de sus comentarios._ _Muy cordialmente_  
--  *Efrain Yrala Arce* American Academy of Business and Financial Management |*AABFM**®* Family Business | *Board Perú efrainyrala@aabfm.edu.pe* _Celular 975124719_ _RPC 943569531_ _Nextel 818*5911_  Temas similares: Vendo Harina de Lúcuma VENDO CAMU CAMU VERDE ESPECIAL PARA HARINA VENDO TARA EN FRUTA O EN HARINA Vendo lúcuma (harina o pulpa) BUSCO COMPRADOR PARA ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI, TORTA Y ALMENDRA.

----------

arthur

----------


## edilberto saavedra bravo

amigo estoy interesado por comprar su p´roducto "torta de soya" quisiera saber a partir de cuantas toneladas se puede comprar

----------


## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Requiero cotizaciòn de torta! 
Saludos! 
FERNANDO ZEGARRRA
961036444

----------


## Jallpainversiones

Estimado Buenas tardes:
Necesito la cotizacion de 15 TN de torta de soya. Favor de responder el mensaje a la brevedad. Asi mismo quisiera saber si usted fabrica aceite de soya.
Favor de enviar la rpta a la brevedad. Saludos.
Pamela Cienfuegos O.

----------


## STEVEN

estimado efrain,  quisiera que me cotices la tonalada de torta de soya, quisiera importar a Lima.   quedo atento a vuestra confirmacion   Steven Rios RPC 980408884

----------


## ABALES

Estimado Efrain; 
Estoy intersado en comprar torta de soya (4 a 5 TN al mes) 
Mi celular es 995 902 465 
Miguel Alegre

----------

